# BIOS Fan Control (ASUS)



## Incredible Alk (7. September 2009)

Hi Comminuty,

Ich habe mir vor kurzer Zeit den in der Signatur stehenden Rechner gebaut und übertaktet. Dafür kan ein Prolimatech Megahalems mit einem Scythe Lüfter zum Einsatz. Die Folge ist, dass selbst wenns wirklich warm ist (>30°C Außentemperatur) die CPU nie wärmer als 70°C wird (Core Damage, bei Prime sinds nochn paar Grad weniger). Im Idle komme ich kaum über 35 - 40°C hinaus. Also war für mich die logische Folgerung, den Lüfter etwas zu drosseln und so das ganze etwas lautloser zu gestalten - dafür bietet ASUS im BIOS des P6T Deluxe V2 eine Option namens CPU Fan Q-Control an, die die Drehzahl abhängig von der Kerntemperatur regeln soll (einstellbar auf Turbo, Normal und Silent).
Ich habe besagte Funktion aktiviert - jedoch lässt sich das Board bei keinem der Settings dazu bewegen an der Drehzahl des Lüfters irgendwas zu ändern. 
Weiß jemand warum das so ist? Liegt es am Board, an der Board-Lüfterkombination oder ist die Funktion einfach nur defekt?

Achja, mehr Takt / vCore und damit mehr Abwärme will ich im Moment nicht - die Einstellungen im Moment sind einfach für alle verwendeten Komponenten das Optimum.


Gruß, i. Alk


----------



## Autokiller677 (7. September 2009)

Hast du auch CPU Fan auf 3 Pin umgestellt? Wenn ich das bei meinem AsusBoard nicht mache, tut sich da auch nichts. Ansonsten tuts die Regelung bei mir sehr gut, ich hab sogar Speedfan rausgeworfen und einfach einen Temperaturfühler zwischen die Festplatten geklemmt und lass den Frontlüfter nun über die Temp vom Fühler regeln, geht alles wunderbar.


----------



## Bimpf (7. September 2009)

was hast du für einen lüfter auf dem megahalems drauf? pwm oder 3 pin?


----------



## Autokiller677 (7. September 2009)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dafür kan ein Prolimatech Megahalems mit einem Scythe Lüfter zum Einsatz.



Soweit ich weiß sind alle Scythe Lüfter 3Pin


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. September 2009)

Das ist ein 3pin Lüfter den ich da verwende... ich habe im BIOS noch keine Option entdeckt bei der man sowas umstellen könnte... muss mal nochmal genau hinsehen bei Gelegenheit.

Zur Not wäre ja auch ein manueller Poti ne Möglichkeit oder?

EDIT: Ich fliege mal grade ins BIOS und suche die 3-pin Einstellung^^


----------



## Bimpf (7. September 2009)

@autokiller: Scythe Kama PWM, 120x120x25mm, 310-1200rpm, 21-89m³/h, 0-24.89dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland 

und @ TE: ja es wird auch über nen poti gehn. musst mal schaun wos so spannungsadapter für 3pin gibt. bei noctua kühlern ist so einer immer dabei


edit: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-3-Pin-Spannungsadapter-12V-auf-95V::176.html  sowas bräuchtest du. allerdings gibts da nur eine version davon


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. September 2009)

Bimpf schrieb:


> und @ TE: ja es wird auch über nen poti gehn. musst mal schaun wos so spannungsadapter für 3pin gibt. bei noctua kühlern ist so einer immer dabei
> 
> 
> edit: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Adapter-Kabel » 3-Pin zu 3-Pin Spannungsadapter 12V auf 9.5V  sowas bräuchtest du. allerdings gibts da nur eine version davon



Also... die "3-Pin-Einstellung" gibts in meinem BIOS nicht - die Funktion scheint einfach nicht zu funktionieren. Ich habe noch einen Poti für 3-pin Lüfter inner Schublade, den werd ich dann die Tage mal ausprobieren. 
Trotz allem mal vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe


----------

